# Middle Grounds 6-12



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Launched out of Crystal River with some new and old fishing buddies in the hopes of bringing home some fish, plan was to run out 110 miles just inside of the closed area and see if any Red Snapper, Gags, Red Grouper, and anything else that might hit the deck. 

Got on the water around 6 A.M. and made it to our spot around 9:30 or 10, circled our area acouple times to find where the fish were holding threw the marker buoy and drifted the spot, first fish up 15# Red Snapper, then a Gag and Mangrove, came back around drifted again two more Reds, decided to anchor, and fish after fish came over the rail. 

With 6 of us on board the action was non-stop, we decided that if the Red snapper wasn't 15# or bigger it was going back, after another hr. we had our 12 Red Snapper, most were 15 to 18# and 4 were hitting 20#. Also got a AJ and king in the mix with more mangs, pogies, Red Grouper and a nice vermillion. Heres some pics our ride, was my buddies boat 31 Contender.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice fish. Congratulations.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice AJ and Snapper!! That's a great catch out of CR.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet lookin aj


----------

